# Royal Burrs



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I know a few of us have these now so I thought I'd share that Coffee Hit said the burrs they offer for the Major are not the ones intended for the Royal. Although they will fit, according to this page the burrs for the Royal/Stark have more aggressive cutting surfaces (CoffeeHit recommended 151B although I don't see why we couldn't get away with 151C in the UK).

Anyone know which burrs we should be buying? I don't want to get it wrong as I don't expect to have to replace them for a good while after this.

Edit - on the Mazzer site it says 151B for two phase and 151C for three phase. What is standard UK mains?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Standard UK mains is Single phase









Ian


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh ok - I thought it was something to do with how much power is delivered although I've never really looked into it before! The Mazzer site doesn't list which burrs to use for single phase - I guess I'll have to try and hunt down a 151b set.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Oh ok - I thought it was something to do with how much power is delivered although I've never really looked into it before! The Mazzer site doesn't list which burrs to use for single phase - I guess I'll have to try and hunt down a 151b set.


Titanium or regular? I might be up for a joint-effort on a purchase


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

On the Mazzer site it says

TECHNICAL DATA

Power 900 Watt

Grinding blades Ø 83 mm (3 1/4 inches)

ref. *151B single phase *


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Titanium or regular? I might be up for a joint-effort on a purchase


I don't think the titanium are worth it for home - would probably be £200 ish! What do you think?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The plain ones will do fine for 3-4 shots a day, they will outlive us


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll send coffee hit another email to see if they can get them in stock.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Have already looked into this for ronnie









i have spoke to Ben at Coffee Hit about this and from what he has gleaned from the importers the 151A and B are the same part, or at least interchangeable? im not entirely sure about this as i think that the burrs are more aggressive for each step up in power but as the best price i could get for the 151B has been around the £80 + (they are also the burrs for a three phase major!!) where as the 151A from coffeehit are £45 it depends on what you want, the titanium ones are are about £175 + vat but doing some research are not made of titanium but are titanium nitride coated (thats the gold colour) and is about as hard a material as you would want. they had the 151A in stock

three phase is using all three available phases from the Uk mains grid, most industrial motors use three phase because you can use a phase for ease set of windings in star delta giving a lot motor torque, but that will do for that,


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So its looking like 80 quid . I wonder how Costa obtain replacements and thru whom ?


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

From the info Paul at Coffee hit gave me a company called Mulmar are the main importers for the Royal but would imagine that Costapacket have so much buying power and their own purchasing department they would buy direct from Mazzer


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Cheers Rob, which burrs did you go for in the end (or have you not replaced them yet?).

I'll have a look and see if I can get in touch with mulmar. I'd rather spend a bit extra and get the right ones (especially if it means more grinding speed!).


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

I am trying to find out a little bit more info about the ones that Iberital are making that are used in one of their grinders but the Same size, 83 x 49 x 8.5 RH

The titanium Nitride coated ones have a T in front = T151B

I may order a set of 151a's and measure the blade angle to see if there is any real difference, plus I am not quite enough of a coinsure to be able to tell the difference of a few seconds of grind time just yet. When I think im getting better than my equipment I may get better blades.

But I need to sort out the chute first, and im not having a lot of luck, with the cheapest tooling costing around £300!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

A chute would be good but that's too much to pay! I emailed Mulmar and they can do the 151B for £51.15 plus £15 postage. If you're both up for it I could order three sets and post at cost to save a bit of money.

I've emailed to double check they're definitely the B not the A so I'll post when its confirmed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi Luke.

OK count me in for a set, do you want the money up front or are you cool with sorting it out when they arrive?

The tooling cost isn't to bad if i could get 10 people interested, as the company can produce them for £35 each but i would have to amortise the tooling cost over the first 10 making them £65 each, its not the end of the world as i can do it through my company, but there are better things to be spending £650 + Vat on right now


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

When I've ordered them I'll let you know. I'll probably pay on credit card so I'll have a month or so until I have to pay it, so don't worry about paying yet. I'll wait for Gary to say if he's in (and anyone else with a Royal - I'm sure there are one or two more knocking around!).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So long as the Burrs are 100% the correct optimal ones then i'm in. Try and wangle a discount for a multi purchase perhaps ; )


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

So am I right in assuming that the Major would not have the welly for the burrs you Royal boys are discussing? Have just bought the 151A burrs from Coffee Hit.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It would probably be a bit like the super jolly with the duranium burrs, which is that it's fine when its moving but it would occasionally stall when starting up if the beans were particularly tough. It might be fine but with the major it not only has a bit less power, it also has a much faster spinning motor. Hard to say without trying I guess!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Arghh - sorry! Had my last exam today so I'm back in the real world now. I had an email from Mulmar and they're actually the 151a :-( back to the drawing board I guess! Maybe the next step is emailing Mazzer directly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try A1 coffee as they stock the Titanium ones>?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Will give them a try but Mulmar also stock the titanium ones but not the 151b.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi Luke

Thanks for trying The Ones on the A1 Coffee site are the correct burrs as they added them to their spares list after i enquired about them as A1 is only about 2 miles from my House project, they are quite expensive as im sure that the 151B should be around the same as the 151A =£45

im very tempted to order some of the Iberital Burrs as a little bird told me that Iberital make parts for most of the italian manufactures and are that same blades?? they are only £34 for a set so if they only last a year its Ok


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

So they confirmed the ones they stock are the 151b? I might send another email just to check before ordering though. Its a one time replacement for me so I want to get the right ones even if its a bit more expensive.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shameless BUMP!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I couldn't find anyone who could source the 151B. A couple of people told me they were the same as the 151A which obviously isn't true which put me off as well. I'm still keen if you can find a supplier - I've been saving up stale beans for seasoning for a good while.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im fairly sure there is some significant life in my burrs, im very rarely within 1.5inch of zero.

Infact being titanium they will probably be ok for another several years haha.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heres a test Luke - set your grinder for exactly 1.5 inches from chirp point / zero. Then time to see how long it takes to grind 18g. Are you doing IMM at the moment we could syncronise beans for the test.

previously I did this and it took 7.5 seconds and choked brewtus in an 18g VST


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Heres a test Luke - set your grinder for exactly 1.5 inches from chirp point / zero. Then time to see how long it takes to grind 18g. Are you doing IMM at the moment we could syncronise beans for the test.
> 
> previously I did this and it took 7.5 seconds and choked brewtus in an 18g VST


In not currently subscribed to IMM - probably going to beginning of august I think. I would expect mine to take a little longer than 7.5 but I'll give it a go at the weekend.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Luke, fancy Titanium T151B for sub 100 quid???


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Tempting but not until August (when the wedding is paid for). From where?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

'A contact' , friend of a friend ; )

Nothing confirmed as yet


----------

